# Tropical moss?



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I found this place online selling it. Black jungle is all out of tropical moss right now.

http://home.att.net/~a.j.calisi/moss.html

Do you guys think it is a safe sight to order from. I'd hate to get ripped off. The moss looks great. Is it the right type of moss for a tropical environment. 

~John


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, Aj is great to order from. I have purchased most of my supplies from him. I just got a bunch of that moss and it is great!!
Jason


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I ordered moss from them a few months back.
Very nice moss.
Great people to deal with too!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

ive ordered from T & C quite a few times. ive never spoken to them, but never had to. i recieved a bunch of broms and that same moss from them. the moss lasted about a year in great condition but has slowly deteriorated since. it still looks pretty good, but i keep it a little too wet. its getting taken over by java moss, and it lasted a long time so i cant complain. i think 6 months (for moss) or so is pretty typical after reading some threads on this board.


----------



## markc019 (Apr 12, 2005)

I GET ALL MY MOSS AT http://WWW.TROPIFLORA.COM THEY HAVE THE SAME MOSS AT HALF THE COST. PLUS ALOT OF REALLY COOL BROMS AND OTHER VIV PLANTS AS WELL. T&C IS TOO EXPENCIVE IF YOU ASK ME.


----------

